# what is automounting my stuff?

## nordic bro

I'm having a problem with hdd partitions that have "noauto,user,..." in /etc/fstab being automounted when clicked on in gtk "file -> open" dialogs by non-root.  I don't have gnome/kde/xfce installed and have never had (or wanted) any auto mount stuff so I have no idea where this is coming from or how whatever it is got enabled.  

most gtk apps' "file -> open" dialog now lists on the left under "places" all the "noauto,user,..." hdd partitions/devs from /etc/fstab.  that's gimp, deluge, audacious, etc. - so far the only two exceptions I see are ffox3 and xfce's thunar file mgr, neither of which list any "noauto..." just like I want.

since I find no "auto" "mount" "plug" pkgs installed, can anyone tell me how this might be happening and/or how to stop it?  I have gtk gtk+-2.14.7-r2 and zen kernel 2.6.34.  autofs is commented in kernel cfg and about all I can find are:

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

iirc those were needed (I think) so I'd be able to mount my ereader to load books.  if they have something do to with hdd partitions being listed and mountable via "file -> open", how do I control it such that they're not listed?  I grep'd /etc/udev and didn't see anything about this prob there.  the only thing I find in /etc/hotplug are for my usb printer's scanner so maybe that's what it's for and not my ereader.

thanks.

----------

## idella4

nordic bro

here are 2 places in the kernel config that activate auto mounting.  Uncheck them to disable

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  .config - Linux Kernel v2.6.36-gentoo-r3 Configuration                                      
> 
>  ─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────── 
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>   ┌────────────────────────────────── Staging drivers ───────────────────────────────────┐   
> 
>   │  Arrow keys navigate the menu.  <Enter> selects submenus --->.  Highlighted letters  │   
> ...

 

----------

## nordic bro

thanks but the autofs options are commented out in cfg.

does anyone know how to get more info in /var/log or someplace?  right now it's just a generic kernel msg:

localhost kernel: EXT3-fs (dm-35): mounted filesystem 

I don't know if udev is doing this, kernel, gtk or something else.  just having a little trouble getting started, google or otherwise   :Smile: 

----------

## Hu

You could remove user permission and see if anything complains that it is no longer able to automatically mount the volume.  Even if it does not complain, it would prevent future unwanted automatic mounts.

----------

## ppurka

Possibility: udisks?

----------

## nordic bro

thanks, I just noticed if I open audacious "load list", the gtk file-open dialog "places" list updates in real-time when editing out "user" in /etc/fstab (but I need to continue using "user" in /etc/fstab).

so this would be hal?  I see some /etc/hal policy files - is there a way I can tell it something to prevent "user" partitions from being listed in gtk dialogs but w/o preventing user from still being able to mount like from c/l?

these are the two hal pkgs I have installed:

hal-info-20090309

hal-0.5.11-r9

also, why would a gtk-based -bin pkg like my ffox3 seem to be immune to whatever is causing the "places/user" problem in the other gtk apps?  I tried "ebuild ... unpack/compile" to look at ffox3 ./configure output for something I could maybe add to the gimp/audacious/deluge compiles but there's no configure output I guess because -bin pkgs are pre-built?

the only enabled USE flags for my ffox are "alsa, dbus, startup-notification"; my audacious however, which does have the "places/user" prob, doesn't have a hal USE flag either so maybe hal isn't the prob?

----------

## jbouzan

 *nordic bro wrote:*   

> also, why would a gtk-based -bin pkg like my ffox3 seem to be immune to whatever is causing the "places/user" problem in the other gtk apps?  I tried "ebuild ... unpack/compile" to look at ffox3 ./configure output for something I could maybe add to the gimp/audacious/deluge compiles but there's no configure output I guess because -bin pkgs are pre-built?
> 
> the only enabled USE flags for my ffox are "alsa, dbus, startup-notification"; my audacious however, which does have the "places/user" prob, doesn't have a hal USE flag either so maybe hal isn't the prob?

 

Does firefox actually use gtk open dialogs? It might not happen there because firefox could have a custom open dialog. And firefox does not have and never had a direct hal dependance, but things it depends on and uses might use hal.

----------

